# When and when not to use Legato?



## JTJohnson (Apr 3, 2017)

Out of interest, in general midi composition and orchestration when would you opt to use a 'Long' patch over a 'Legato' patch and vice versa?


----------



## P.N. (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi.
You should use a legato patch in connected notes. Like a phrase, a "melody".
You can use long patches for chords, crescendos and diminuendos.
Depending on the library, the "longs" can also include other types, like marcatos, or sforzandos.
Those will serve as an accent in a specific passage, usually intensifying it.

Cheers


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 3, 2017)

First, you should make use of the possibility of not connecting every note within a legato patch. Which to connect and which not is dependent on instrument and the particular line you want to play/edit.
Then, there are situations, where a sustain patch played legato will actually sound better than the recorded legato, even if your intention is a legato. E.g.: I find with Berlin Strings the legato on non Vibrato sustains does not work. So, use the sustain patch instead.
Then, there are examples, where a player might make a bowchange to make a Staccato on the second note, which would not be a traditional legato sample. I might combine a legato and layer a Staccato on a different track for the second note.
...
There is not one answere, as there are a million of different situations! You must learn how the actual instruments perform, how that sounds and then see how to best fake that with the samples you got. That is the general answer to realistic midi programming. The end result may often be the thing the players would actually do, but often it might be something "unrealistic" you need to do to make it sound as right as you can.


----------



## chibear (Apr 3, 2017)

I don't think there's a formula or set of rules that can be applied. You'll have to follow your ears and instincts on a per instance basis. Also in sample libraries there are different ways of producing and applying legato.

To further complicate matters, if you want to translate your work into notation for real musicians, depending on the section, you will need terms other than 'legato' to make your wishes understood.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 3, 2017)

One thing has helped me in choosing legato over long/sustain or vice versa. I usually start with piano, but right after it, I try to imagine, how a string instrument, e.g. violin would play the passage. I literally play this "air violin" and decide, where to use which articulation. I try to listen to orchestral music and I've bought a few scores (Planets, The Force Awakens, Star Wars Suite, The Sorcerer's apprentice, etc) to study, what's typical for each instrument.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Apr 3, 2017)

FireFlo is pretty much right whith what he sais. What helps is imo to learn and know how idiomatic writing for strings / brass etc. does work and then most of those problems "when and how to use legato or not" will dissapear into dust. I personally struggled a couple of years ago with similiar things but over time I developed a better understanding for it. Go and listen to soundtracks and listen to them carefully how legato lines are designed and played by strings and where the notes are really connected. Often you can add interest into your legato lines not using all the time legato but using different kind of short articulations as well. In real conditions there is in legato playing situations so much more variety which you can´t capture in the sampling world that much, but at least you can try to give an impression.


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 3, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> FireFlo is pretty much right whith what he sais. What helps is imo to learn and know how idiomatic writing for strings / brass etc. does work and then most of those problems "when and how to use legato or not" will dissapear into dust. I personally struggled a couple of years ago with similiar things but over time I developed a better understanding for it. Go and listen to soundtracks and listen to them carefully how legato lines are designed and played by strings and where the notes are really connected. Often you can add interest into your legato lines not using all the time legato but using different kind of short articulations as well. In real conditions there is in legato playing situations so much more variety which you can´t capture in the sampling world that much, but at least you can try to give an impression.


I like "FireFlo"!  Should have thought about that earlier, but its actually just an abbreviation of my name, as I wanted a short Forum name and was to lazy to come up with something creative ...


----------

